# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  PIXBOT, open source autonomous chassis, PixMoving Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - PixMoving Inc.

Home page - pixmoving.com/pixbot

----------


## Airicist

PIXBOT autonomous driving delivery robo-vehicle running for services

Oct 31, 2020




> PIX autonomous driving robo-vehicle is developed based on PIXBOT universal autonomous chassis platform. The robo-vehicle came with modular design with detachable pod + chassis structure. The pod door can be opened automatically with a press of button. After the pickup of package, the gull-wing door will close by itself. LiDAR, camera, IMU, RTK and other necessary self-driving sensors are equipped around PIX delivery robo-vehicle, enabling the vehicle to move around autonomously to provide on-demand services or last-mile delivery. 
> 
> PIXBOT chassis platform is customizable and extensible thanks to its flexible architecture and modular design. The wheelbase and wheel track can be easily adjusted based on different application requirements. With detachable link between pod and chassis, the upper part can be interchanged fast to meet a diverse range of scenario settings: mobile office, moving taco car, self-driving vending cargo, autonomous security patrol....the future of mobility is here: Autonomous Mobility is reshaping how we work, live and play

----------

